# compatible flywheels for a 720 pickup?



## hurts donut (Mar 3, 2011)

i have a 82 datsun 720 4x4 and im replacing the clutch. we cant find a good flywheel but some floks have told me that there are compatible used flywheels( pathfinders, 280 x, 0 soes anyone know if those are or any others? or have advice on where i can find a used one?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

You can try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market or copartfinder.com ... most junkyards keep interchange information so they could locate it if a different part fits.


----------

